# HUNGARY | Projects & Construction



## hlln (Jan 4, 2017)

HUNGARY | Projects & Construction


----------



## hlln (Jan 4, 2017)

Pécs (south Hungary)
Market Hall





















































A helyi kötődést erősítve, Zsolnay elemeket is felhasználva valósult meg Pécs új vásárcsarnoka


A B Build & Trade Kft. munkájával elkészült az épület és közvetlen környezetének kialakítása.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## hlln (Jan 4, 2017)

Tihany (Lake Balaton)
Refurbishment of the Tihany Abbey






















































A Tihanyi-félsziget fontos kultúrtere várja látogatóit


A kortárs galéria kivitelezését a Possibuild Kft. és a B&G Építő és Üzemeltető Kft. konzorciuma végezte.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## hlln (Jan 4, 2017)

Primary school, Veszprém (west Hungary)





























































Zárt átjáróval és tornateremmel jött létre a Veszprém közeli iskola új épülete


A Vemévszer által kivitelezett bővítés során új tantermekkel is gazdagodott a 77 általános iskolásnak helyet biztosító intézmény.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## hlln (Jan 4, 2017)

Gym hall, Visegrád (north Hungary)





















































Újjászületett a térség sváb örökségét is hordozó Makovecz-épület


A Constructor Domini kivitelezésében valósult meg a Makovecz Imre Kossuth-díjas építész által tervezett Magyar László Tornacsarnok teljeskörű korszerűsítése Visegrádon.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## hlln (Jan 4, 2017)

National Palace Programme
Szabadkígyós, Wenckheim Palace (south Hungary)

























































































https://epiteszforum.hu/uploads/images/2022/04/1920_32-178-szabadkigyosi-kastely-ga-jpg-epiteszforum-320-2022-04-22-095122.jpg




http://nkvp.hu/helyszinek/wenckheim-kastely/


----------



## hlln (Jan 4, 2017)

Episcopal Palace, Sümeg (west Hungaty)






































































































Palota a vár alatt – Padányi Biró Márton egykori rezidenciájának felújítása


November elején nyílt meg a nagyközönség előtt újra a sümegi püspöki palota és új kiállítása. A szintén felújítás alatt álló sümegi vár alatt elterülő emlék a Nemzeti Kastélyprogram keretében kapott új funkciót. Felújítása a Wéber Építésziroda tervezésében és a NÖF Nemzeti Örökségvédelmi...




epiteszforum.hu


----------



## hlln (Jan 4, 2017)

Intermodal station, Dorog (north Hungary)














































Életnagyságú terepasztal: gyönyörű a dorogi intermodális csomópont!


Új, hatállásos autóbusz-megállóhelyet kapott a felújított dorogi vasútállomás: január 16-ától élmény lesz itt átszállni.




iho.hu


----------



## hlln (Jan 4, 2017)

University of Pécs, Medical School



































































Követendő példa – A pécsi Általános Orvostudományi Kar új oktatási és kutatási épülete


A PTE orvostudományi campusának komplex megújulási folyamatában mérföldkövet jelentett az új elméleti és kutatási tömb 2021-es átadása, mely mintegy 40 százalékkal növelte a kar oktatási területét. Az íves kialakítású új jövevény laboroknak és gyakorlati munkának is otthont ad, benne a...




epiteszforum.hu


----------



## hlln (Jan 4, 2017)

Star Fortress in Komárom

_The Komárom Star Fortress has been comprehensively reconstructed and expanded as part of the Liget Budapest Project,. The project has returned one of the most significant groups of buildings in the Komárom fortification system, which in the late 1800s was the largest military complex in Central Europe, to its original, historically accurate state. Through the reconstruction, the fortress has also become the site of a new cultural centre encompassing more than 7000 square metres, where outstanding pieces from the Museum of Fine Arts' neglected collection of several hundred plaster replicas will finally find a worthy home after seven decades. Now that the building is ready, the process of moving in the artworks can begin: the new facility will carry out educational and instructional functions in the setting of a modern interactive museum, meaning that the Star Fortress will be opened to the public as a truly family-friendly cultural institution in the spring of 2020.
























































































KOMPOZIT: Megtalált funkció – a komáromi Csillagerőd helyreállítása


Több évtizedes pusztulás után a kultúra és műélvezet váraként kelt új életre a komáromi erődrendszer egyik tagja, amelynek különleges történeti és kortárs tér-szövetében egy elfeledett gyűjtemény lelt otthonra. Az október elején megnyílt turistacsalogató helyszínt Mányi István vezető tervezővel...




epiteszforum.hu




_


----------



## hlln (Jan 4, 2017)

Reformed church, Torna (north Hungary)














































Szolgálat és emlékezet – református templom Tornán


Egy épület különböző történelmi rétegeinek különleges együttélése valósul meg a szlovákiai Torna új református templomán. A főleg műemléki kutatásokkal és helyreállításokkal foglalkozó Krcho János által tervezett épületet Pazár Béla utalásokkal és emlékképekkel tarkított írásából ismerhetjük meg.




epiteszforum.hu


----------



## hlln (Jan 4, 2017)

Timpex Aréna, Nyíregyháza (east Hungary)
































































































Rejtett dimenziók - Timpex Aréna


A Pagony Hotelt is magában foglaló, Ekler Dezső tervezte fejlesztés részeként idén nyáron átadták a Timpex ménesgazdaság hatalmas, 35 x 73 méteres lovardáját Nyíregyházán. A legelővel övezett új csarnoképület százhúsz tenyészménnek otthont adó, méretes istállókkal alkot egy épületcsoportot. A...




epiteszforum.hu


----------



## hlln (Jan 4, 2017)

Petőfi Theater, Veszprém, Veszprém county:



















































































Befejeződött a Veszprémi Petőfi Színház komplex felújításának első üteme


Nagyot lépett előre a megyeszékhely: hamarosan használatba vehetik a színház dolgozói az új épületeket.




magyarepitok.hu




]


----------



## hlln (Jan 4, 2017)

Elementary school, Biatorbágy, Pest county




































































































































Különleges megoldásokkal épült organikus stílusú iskola a fővárosi agglomerációban


A Fejér-B.Á.L. kivitelezésében és a Cemix számos termékével létrejött épület megjelenését egy összetett külső-belső alkotás adja, amelyen művészek is dolgoztak.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Interesting projects outside Budapest. I had no idea.


----------



## bali13 (Oct 2, 2014)

*Debrecen* (Eastern Hungary) - Aranybika Szálló / Golden Bull Hotel development

Now:









Winning proposal:

















































As a side note the new wing never existed before, so it's not a reconstruction!








Sources:









A Napur Architect nyert a debreceni Aranybika Szálló pályázatán


Az idén tavasszal kiírt pályázat eredményére augusztus óta vártunk, ma azonban Debrecenben kihirdették, hogy ki tervezheti a híres, Hajós Alfréd és Villányi Lajos által tervezett épület felújítását és bővítését. A győztes terv a régi épület homlokzatát tükrözné az 1970-es évekbeli toldás helyére.




epiteszforum.hu












Lebontják a debreceni Aranybika modern szárnyát, egyelőre nem tudni, mi kerül a helyére | 24.hu


A patinás szállodát az MCC vásárolta meg, majd formálja át. Az első vázlattervek ideális esetben még idén nyilvánossá válnak.




24.hu












Aranybika Hotel festett üvegablakai-nyugati oldal


Debrecen, Józsa János (1982) -- Köztéri művészeti alkotások közösségi adatbázisa




www.kozterkep.hu


----------



## hlln (Jan 4, 2017)

Mindszentyneum, Zalaegerszeg, Zala county
Konkrét Stúdió
TSPC









Memento Mindszenty – A zalaegerszegi Mindszenty József Múzeum és Zarándokközpont


Az elmúlt hetekben bejárta a sajtót Zalaegerszeg új múzeumépülete, mint a miniszterelnök október 23-i beszédének díszlete. A mai magyar közélet megosztottságát ismerve balszerencsés helyzet, hiszen a házat automatikusan összemossa az aktuálpolitikával. Holott a Konkrét Stúdió építészeti és a...




epiteszforum.hu


----------



## hlln (Jan 4, 2017)

Renovation of Veszprém Castle, Veszprém, Veszprém county
18 builldings, cost: 100 million euro




























































































































_The castle is the oldest and most valuable historical heritage of Veszprém. However, due to its position at a high altitude, it is difficult to access. It is only accessible by car via Vár utca, while it can be reached on foot from two directions through steep walkways and stairs, which are relatively treacherous and time-consuming. The basalt cobblestone pavement of Vár Street is not pedestrian or bicycle friendly, and it's a real challenge for those with pushchairs. Traffic is rather heavy in both directions, which is further hampered by the castle walls narrowing the street to 4 meters in some places. Unfortunately, the Holy Trinity Square is currently used as an parking facility.

In addition to being an important centre of religious life, the castle is also an institutional centre and a workplace.

The properties belong to three proprietors: the Archdiocese of Veszprém, the Council of the City of Veszprém and the Hungarian State. The castle as a unit can work well if the parts are joined together according to a common will, so the owners can work together to transform the castle hill into a well-functioning part of the city._






Infrastructure developments







veszprembalaton2023.hu


----------



## hlln (Jan 4, 2017)

Kecskemét, City Hall, Bács-Kiskun vármegye (county)



















































































































Látványosan fest Kecskemét megújult szecessziós épülete – galéria


A Kecskeméti Városházát a Horváth Építőmester újította fel. Az épület Kecskemét város belvárosának ékszerdoboza, önkormányzati funkciója mellett turisztikai látványosság és kulturális helyszín is egyben.




magyarepitok.hu


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

The last projects look incredible. Are investments trickling down into the rest of the country or do most of them stay in Budapest?


----------

